# MV Super Ferry



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi. I wonder if anyone can shed any light on this ferry she recently finished service on the Swansea /Cork route this service has been suspended for the 2007 season by Swansea Cork Ferries as they look for a new vessel to replace her, many thank Chris Rogers.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris,

Please see the following link:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/cassiopeia_1972.htm


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Thamespill, many thanks for your quick reply she will be missed sailing across Swansea Bay all lit up I am going to put all the pieces together to chart her career. Cheers Chris.


----------



## Wilco (Aug 12, 2005)

*Superferry*

This vessel was purchased around Sept.'06 by a company called Namma International. This is an associated company of a Saudi Arabian company known as Mawaddah whose business is the transporting of pilgrims & freight from Egypt to Jeddah from whence the pilgrims are bused to Mawaddah Group hotels in Mecca. As the third vessel of the group she is, I think, called "Mawaddah 3".

Wilco


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Previous threads*



Chris Rogers said:


> Hi. I wonder if anyone can shed any light on this ferry she recently finished service on the Swansea /Cork route this service has been suspended for the 2007 season by Swansea Cork Ferries as they look for a new vessel to replace her, many thank Chris Rogers.


Chris,

Have a look at these two threads for some additional information. (Thumb) 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3216&highlight=Swansea

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=70772&highlight=Swansea#post70772


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mv Superferry*

Ray, Many thanks for your info it all helps it has just been announced that a freight only service is starting from Swansea / Cork next week with 3 sailings each way per week carrying 12 drivers and up to 70 trailers hopefully a step in the right direction. Cheers Chris.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheers Chris.

Good to see a ship making the crossing again and, hopefully, the full passenger service will follow before too long.(Thumb)


----------

